# Latest batches



## Timber (Aug 10, 2013)

Just some more soap 

L-R, top to bottom: 
"Summer Sea" scented with BB Kentish Rain and Daystar Queen of d'Nile
Lemongrass Mint
Lavender
Ginger & White Tea with ground chamomile
"Moroccan Dragon" with Moroccan red clay, french green clay, green tea leaves, Sage & Juniper FO
"High Lonesome" with ground sagebrush leaves, oats, activated charcoal, Dalmatian Sage EO and Sandalwood


----------



## jean1C (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice....just wondering...Do you name the soaps before you make them, as you are creating them or after they are cut?


----------



## hlee (Aug 10, 2013)

All lovely soaps!


----------



## Timber (Aug 10, 2013)

jean1C said:


> Very nice....just wondering...Do you name the soaps before you make them, as you are creating them or after they are cut?



Yes


----------



## kazmi (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty soaps!!!  Love 'em all


----------



## Timber (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## kattobrn (Aug 11, 2013)

So beautiful. Someday I'll make pretty soaps. For now they are useable, not very pretty. 


KattOBRN


----------



## ourwolfden (Aug 11, 2013)

Very prety


----------



## newbie (Aug 11, 2013)

They're all pretty but I like the looks of Moroccan Dragon the best. Nice job!


----------



## Timber (Sep 3, 2013)

A few more new ones...
L-R  
BB "Oatmeal Stout" FO.  Made with Deschutes Brewery Black Butte Porter instead of water.  Smells amazing!
BB "Champagne" FO with some CandleScience "Fruit Slices" added.  Also smells amazing.
Cranberry Cinnamon Oat with Cranberry Spice FO, a little powdered cinnamon and oat flour.  Starting to stock up for Christmas; this was a favorite last year.


----------



## renata (Sep 3, 2013)

Uau, every single one of them looks amazing!
How do you make the edges so smooth?


----------



## Stakie (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## moonbeam (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, you passion is showing


----------



## Timber (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks! 



renata said:


> How do you make the edges so smooth?



I trim the edges with a little Stanley 12-101 plane.  You could use a lot of different things, that is just what I had lying around


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are beautiful! I like the planing idea. I need to go and dig out some of my woodworking stuff. :idea:


----------



## kazmi (Sep 3, 2013)

They all look great!  and I bet smell fantastic!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 3, 2013)

They are all very very pretty.


----------



## Ancel (Sep 3, 2013)

Really nice soaps, love the names and blends too


----------



## cerelife (Sep 3, 2013)

They are all just lovely!!
I especially love the colors in the Cranberry Spice...do you mind sharing what you used?


----------



## Timber (Sep 4, 2013)

cerelife said:


> They are all just lovely!!
> I especially love the colors in the Cranberry Spice...do you mind sharing what you used?



Actually there is no added color in that one. The FO discolored a little yellowish, and the the brown is from the cinnamon.


----------



## Timber (Sep 24, 2013)

A couple more:

"Simplicity" with beef tallow.  Clean Cotton FO.

"Ice Storm" with Blue Spruce FO.


----------



## Saswede (Sep 24, 2013)

Both lovely!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 24, 2013)

OH MY GOD I love the blues!!! Just gorgeous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

